# 4 pound pompano



## teamherzog1 (Nov 24, 2011)

I went out this afternoon past portofino and fished the surf with some old shrimp. Caught 1 pompano but it was a good one - almost 4 pounds. What a great place to live.


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice. We got one 14" pompano and a 19lb 14 ounce red over in Destin today. It's warming up!


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Was she full of roe?


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Is that good? I don't fish for them things.

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Todd*  
_Is that good? I don't fish for them things._

That is a very nice pompano

Okeedokee, thanks


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

Todd said:


> Is that good? I don't fish for them things.


That is a very nice pompano.


----------



## teamherzog1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, she was full of roe - seems early to me.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Not only nice size, but YUMMMMYYYY!


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Pomp daddie.....nice fish haus!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nice Fish*

The last time that Capt John Soule and I fished, he caught one weighing 3.5 lbs and it was a beast.

I can imagine how big this one was. C2


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

Now that's a GREAT fish! ! !


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

4 Lbs - that's a hoss. Congratulations


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That is a great fish for this time of year. Did you enter the Pompano tournament at Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle? 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Gulf-Breeze-Bait-and-Tackle/282080568043


----------

